
Nin is a tool for development of browser-based WebGL demos - bane
https://github.com/ninjadev/nin
======
aleksanb
Project co-author here. Check out our demo submission to Revision made with
nin, "What Are You Syncing About", here: [http://arkt.is/what-are-you-syncing-
about/](http://arkt.is/what-are-you-syncing-about/)

View in chrome with webgl on for the best experience, or on your iPhone if you
have a newer one!

------
sigvef
Was not expecting this on HN! Check out github.com/ninjadev/re for the latest
demo made with nin. We (authors) are all at revision right now, so questions
might not get answered right away.

